# Autopilot Warning Issues - Warning Flashes Onscreen for No Reason



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey guys...

Since January, whenever I engage Autopilot, I get a millisecond WARNING FLASH on the screen. All this is, is the standard warning asking to place pressure on the wheel.

I have had my car for 4 years, and drive 75% of the time in Autopilot...so I know EXACTLY how it is supposed to work.

You cannot even READ the warning that comes up, as it is on and off so fast.

Video here (note you may have to enable full screen mode after you click the link to view):


It flashes at the 12 second mark and the 1:12 second mark or so.

I drive at the same time of day, on the same road, in the same lane, going the same speed, to the same destination...and this happens most of the time (sometimes not at all). When it does start flashing, like this, the intervals are exactly 1 min. apart.

It does not matter that I have downward pressure on the wheel...it will always show, regardless.

After taking it in...Tesla could not figure it out...but then at the end of the day, determined that this was "NORMAL" behavior for the autopilot system - which is complete BS.

They told me that after consulting the manuals, "if the driver does not place alternating pressure (meaning moving hand, moving direction of the pressure applied, etc.), then this warning was designed to come up..."

Again...BS.

If that was the case, then the warning would come up and STAY UP...until such time as a MOVE my hands. It doesn't...it just simply flashes, and you cannot even read it. You can see in the video that my hand is placing constant downward pressure on the wheel (as I have always done, the past 4 years).

Anyone else having this issue?

TIA

Mike


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

harrison987 said:


> They told me that after consulting the manuals, "if the driver does not place alternating pressure (meaning moving hand, moving direction of the pressure applied, etc.), then this warning was designed to come up..."
> 
> Again...BS.
> 
> If that was the case, then the warning would come up and STAY UP...until such time as a MOVE my hands. It doesn't...it just simply flashes, and you cannot even read it. You can see in the video that my hand is placing constant downward pressure on the wheel (as I have always done, the past 4 years).


I agree that it would seem that if it wasn't liking/registering your hand on the wheel then I would expect it to proceed with increasing warnings and flashing lights. I also agree that the split second notifications that are displayed are beyond annoying, because if they are important, they need to stay up long enough to be read. I was able to watch your video clip by exporting it to another browser (my iPhone didn't like it), but can't tell anything about your hand because I think the necessary torque is too subtle to be able to be seen. My guess is that your technique of holding the wheel is on the edge of acceptability to the system. Curious what happens if you change your method of holding the wheel to have a little sidewise torque rather than downward pressure?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It’s just a software bug. If it’s not cutting off AP for the rest of the drive for ignoring the alert, it’s probably popping up by accident.


----------



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey guys...

No, my hand is fully engaging downward pressure on the wheel...either left or right.

Correct...AP stays on entirely...no disruptions. Just a quick flash (like a millisecond)...so you cannot even read what the warning is. Nothing is affected on the drive.

Tesla said this was "normal", to which I disagree.

The issue is that this started in January...and I have had NUMEROUS updates since...including the installation of the FSD software...so I do not think it is a software issue, but rather a wheel sensor issue.

I have not heard of anyone else experiencing this...


----------

